# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  Επισκευή λάμπας οικονομίας

## PCMan

Πήρα μία λάμπα οικονομίας απο το alex pak. Η λάμπα είναι η pleomax prime 20W με Ε27 ντουι. Είδα ότι έγραφε παντού samsung και είπα καλή θα είναι...
Δούλεψε 20 μέρες ακριβώς και απλά έσβησε και δεν άναψε από τότε. Η λάμπα δεν φαίνεται καμμένη. Το πρόβλημα είναι στο ηλεκτρονικό ballast. 
Την πήγα πίσω για αλλαγή. Στο κατάστημα μου λένε ότι αλλαγές(με κάτι άλλο) γίνονται μόνο μέχρι 15 μέρες αλλά μπορεί να μου την αλλάξει με μια ίδια αν έχει. Έψαξε και δεν βρήκε αλλη και εδώ και 2 μήνες δεν έχει φέρει(και μάλλον δε θα φέρει γιατι το βλέπω να κλείνει...) και επειδή δεν μου ξύνονται άλλα 7€, λέω να την φτιάξω.

Λοιπόν, την άνοιξα και βρήκα μια δίοδο στην γέφυρα ανόρθωσης καμμένη και μία αντίσταση η οποία ήταν 0,5W *αγνώστων Ω* συνδεμένη ανάμεσα στην φάση και στην είσοδο την πλακέτας. Ο ουδέτερος συνδέεται απευθείας στην πλακέτα.
Έβγαλα και τα 2 τρανζίστορ (τα οποία γράφουν ebp f6 i3003.) αλλά δεν ξέρω πως να τα μετρήσω γιατι δεν βρίσκω το datasheet. Δεν φαίνονται πάντως βραχυκυκλωμένα όπως και να τα μέτρησα.

Οι ερωτήσεις μου ειναι:
*Πόσα Ω είναι η αντίσταση?* (Φαίνονται 4 μαύρες λωρίδες επειδή κάηκε. Έχει άπειρα Ω και όταν την πιέζω αλλάζει και δείχνει ότι να ναι)
*Ποιό είναι το datasheet των τρανζίστορ?
Να κοιτάξω και τίποτα άλλο?*

Σχετικές φωτογραφίες:

----------


## ikaros1978

ενα φεγγαρι ειχα ασχοληθει και γω ετσι σαν και σενα να δω (απο περιεργεια) τι παιζει με αυτα τα πλακετακια.Και το πορισμα που εβγαλα ειναι οτι υπευθυνο για την ολη ζημια ειναι ο πυκνωτης (η πυκνωτες σε καποια αλλα μοντελα) που ειναι παραλληλα στην λαμπα και η  ποιοτητα αυτου παιζει μεγαλο ρολο στην διαρκεια ζωης της λαμπας.Τωρα τα υπολοιπα (τρανζιστορ κτλ) δεν παει το μυαλο μου.

----------


## takisegio

εφοσον ειναι samsung γιατι δεν παιρνεις τηλ να σε βοηθησουν!!!!

----------


## PCMan

> ενα φεγγαρι ειχα ασχοληθει και γω ετσι σαν και σενα να δω (απο περιεργεια) τι παιζει με αυτα τα πλακετακια.Και το πορισμα που εβγαλα ειναι οτι υπευθυνο για την ολη ζημια ειναι ο πυκνωτης (η πυκνωτες σε καποια αλλα μοντελα) που ειναι παραλληλα στην λαμπα και η  ποιοτητα αυτου παιζει μεγαλο ρολο *στην διαρκεια ζωης της λαμπας*.Τωρα τα υπολοιπα (τρανζιστορ κτλ) δεν παει το μυαλο μου.


Μιλάς για την ζωή της λάμπας(δεν έχει πάθει τίποτα) ή για το ballast?



> εφοσον ειναι samsung γιατι δεν παιρνεις τηλ να σε βοηθησουν!!!!


Αν μιλάς για εγγύηση, τώρα ανοίχτηκε, οπότε και να πάρω άχρηστο θα έιναι.

----------


## ikaros1978

πως ξερεις οτι η λαμπα δεν εχει παθει τιποτα?

----------


## PCMan

> πως ξερεις οτι η λαμπα δεν εχει παθει τιποτα?


Υποθέτω. Μετράω ακριβώς 2,3Ω σε κάθε άκρη.

----------


## ikaros1978

Α οκ.τι να σου πω...τοτε που τα εψαξα δεν θυμαμαι αν ειχα μετρησει και ποσο ηταν τα ακρα αυτα.Μπραβο παντως που το ψαχνεις...σιγουρα κατι θα κερδισεις.Για να δουμε..θα εμφανιστει και καποιος τριτος εξισου περιεργος με μας που να ανοιξε τετοια λαμπα και να επαιξε,ωστε να δουμε κατι πιο εγκυρο?

----------


## PCMan

> Α οκ.τι να σου πω...τοτε που τα εψαξα δεν θυμαμαι αν ειχα μετρησει και ποσο ηταν τα ακρα αυτα.Μπραβο παντως που το ψαχνεις...σιγουρα κατι θα κερδισεις.Για να δουμε..θα εμφανιστει και καποιος τριτος εξισου περιεργος με μας που να ανοιξε τετοια λαμπα και να επαιξε,ωστε να δουμε κατι πιο εγκυρο?


Μια Τ8 18W που μέτρησα τώρα, έχει 3,1Ω σε κάθε άκρο, οπότε εντάξει είναι η λάμπα.

Και μόνο την αντίσταση να μάθω τι τιμή έχει, μου φτάνει.

----------


## Danza

Η αντίσταση είναι μαυρισμένη/κάρβουνο ή δεν δείχνει απλά τιμή στο πολύμετρο?

----------


## PCMan

> Η αντίσταση είναι μαυρισμένη/κάρβουνο ή δεν δείχνει απλά τιμή στο πολύμετρο?


Τα χρώματα της είναι κάρβουνο. Αμα τα ξύσω, τοτε φεύγει η μαυρίλα και δεν μένει τίποτα. Το πρώτο έρχεται λίγο προς το καφέ αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος.
Στο πολύμετρο όπως είπα πιο πριν, δίχνει άπειρη αντίσταση και αμα την πιέσω(στο κέντρο) μικραίνει η τιμή. Λογικά αν την πιέσω παραπάνω θα διαλυθεί..

----------


## Danza

,           ...     ....

            .

      100k    100k        ? *         220vAC    !*

                 (     ),             .

----------


## The Professor

@@         -  -                  .

schematic of a compact fluorescent bulb

----------

(11-05-12)

----------


## selectronic

link  forum,    .

----------

The Professor (12-01-12)

----------


## Danza

> link  forum,    .


  link!

    PCMan  20watt      :
bigluz20w.png

     ()           .

----------

leosedf (12-01-12)

----------


## PCMan

0,5  20.
,   23W     .  15       .        ?
    ?
        ?    ?

----------


## Danza

?
       ,                /   15    20      ,    !

   ,        (         ).

                             (  ).

----------


## patent61

!!!!

----------


## Danza

> !!!!


   ?  !  :Lol:

----------


## patent61

.           .      .  ......

----------

Danza (12-01-12)

----------


## Danza

!

           ,       service manual    :Wink:

----------


## The Professor

> Κάποιος είχε δώσει και αυτό το link στο forum, έχει μερικά σχέδια ακόμα.


οαοαα αοαοα οαοαοα αοοαοαειαοιαεο φοβερη σελιδα σχεδον ό,τι υπαρχει συγκεντρωμενο (κοινως αφωνος)

ωραια δεν προκειται να ξανααγορασω λαμπες εχχεχχεχεχε XD

----------


## PCMan

> Μήπως έγινε κάποια υπέρταση στο δίκτυο?
> Το αν ξαναπάθει το ίδιο είναι σχετικό φίλε, δεν σου εγγυάται κανείς για τίποτα απο την στιγμή που το κατάστημα σου δίνει δικαίωμα επιστροφής/αλλαγής μέσα σε 15 μέρες και την 20η μέρα έκανε μπούμ μπορείς να φανταστείς, σε δουλειά να βρησκόμαστε!
> 
> Αρχικά αλλάζεις την δίοδο, βάζεις και την αντίσταση και την δοκιμάζεις (καλού κακού κράτα μια απόσταση απο την λάμπα δεν βλάπτει).
> 
> Αν έχεις την καλοσύνη δες λίγο το σχέδιο που είναι απο πάνω και πες μας ποιά αντίσταση είναι η συγκεκριμένη ώστε να ξέρουμε καλύτερα αν χρειάζεται κάποια άλλη αλλαγή (που δεν νομίζω).


Μπορεί να έγινε κάποια υπέρταση αλλά δεν θα είχαν πρόβλημα και οι υπόλοιπες συσκευές?

Πιο πολύ ταιριάζει αυτό http://www.pavouk.org/hw/lamp/philipsgenie14w.png . Είναι σχεδόν όλα ίδια, ακόμα και τα τρανζίστορ. Βέβαια στο τέλος έχει 4 πηνία ενώ εμένα έχει 1. Επίσης χρησιμοποιεί 10Ω στην τροφοδοσία και όχι 15Ω.

----------


## patent61

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι κλασική λύση ή όχι, εγώ τώρα την έμαθα, οπότε γράφε εσύ να σε παρακολουθώ και να μαθαίνω. Επειδή όμως εμένα λήγει η βάρδια μου στην σκοπιά θα σε καληνυχτίσω, και θα ξαναφυλάξω αύριο πάλι Γερμανικό νούμερο..........
αν συνεχίσετε καλή συνέχεια, αν πάτε για ύπνο...... όνειρα γλυκά!!!!!

----------


## Danza

Οι συσκευές έχουν μια ανοχή..... Να φανταστείς όταν έκανα beach party πήγα σαν βλάκας και έδωσα γκάζι στην γεννήτρια (που δεν είχε σταθεροποιητή) και έστειλα 260vAC στους ενισχυτές, στο λάπτοπ και στον μίκτη. Έκαψα μόνο 2 λάμπες πυρακτώσεως (κοινές) ενώ όλα τα άλλα δούλεψαν και δουλεύουν ακόμα!

10Ω με 15Ω δεν θα έχει τόσο τραγική διαφορά.... Δεν χάνεις και τίποτα να το δοκιμάσεις, αν ήταν είχαν όμως διαφορά 20+ Ω τότε θα είχαμε θέμα!

----------


## PCMan

> Οι συσκευές έχουν μια ανοχή..... Να φανταστείς όταν έκανα beach party πήγα σαν βλάκας και έδωσα γκάζι στην γεννήτρια (που δεν είχε σταθεροποιητή) και έστειλα 260vAC στους ενισχυτές, στο λάπτοπ και στον μίκτη. Έκαψα μόνο 2 λάμπες πυρακτώσεως (κοινές) ενώ όλα τα άλλα δούλεψαν και δουλεύουν ακόμα!
> 
> 10Ω με 15Ω δεν θα έχει τόσο τραγική διαφορά.... Δεν χάνεις και τίποτα να το δοκιμάσεις, αν ήταν είχαν όμως διαφορά 20+ Ω τότε θα είχαμε θέμα!


Οκ, θα βάλω 15Ω και βλέπουμε.
Αύριο λογικά θα έχουμε νέα. Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια  :Smile:

----------


## Danza

Υour welcome!  :Wink:

----------


## PCMan

> Μπορεί να έγινε κάποια υπέρταση αλλά δεν θα είχαν πρόβλημα και οι υπόλοιπες συσκευές?
> 
> Πιο πολύ ταιριάζει αυτό http://www.pavouk.org/hw/lamp/philipsgenie14w.png . Είναι σχεδόν όλα ίδια, ακόμα και τα τρανζίστορ. Βέβαια στο τέλος έχει 4 πηνία ενώ εμένα έχει 1. Επίσης χρησιμοποιεί 10Ω στην τροφοδοσία και όχι 15Ω.


Άκυρο.
Κι εμένα 4 πηνία έχει. Έχει 3 μαζί σε ένα φερίτη και ένα σε μετασχηματιστή, όπως ακριβώς είναι στο σχέδιο. Το σχέδιο είναι ίδιο. Τα μόνα που αλλάζουν είναι οι τιμές των αντιστάσεων/πυκνωτών, λόγω των περισσότερων W της λάμπας μου!

----------


## Danza

Ωραίος τότε προχώρα στην αντίσταση! Η δίοδος είναι ίδια οπότε θα είσαι 5Ω παραπάνω στην αντίσταση.....  :Wink:

----------


## αθικτον

Γινεται και 12ν ενας πλανοδιος πωλητης το'χε κανει. Ενας καλος φιλος μου ειπε για μια αλλαγη στην πλακετα αλλα δεν ηξερε περισσοτερα. φιλικα Γιωργος.

----------


## PCMan

> Γινεται και 12ν ενας πλανοδιος πωλητης το'χε κανει. Ενας καλος φιλος μου ειπε για μια αλλαγη στην πλακετα αλλα δεν ηξερε περισσοτερα. φιλικα Γιωργος.


Τι εννοείς? Να δουλέψει με 12V αντι για 220V?
Υπάρχουν τέτοιες λάμπες. Λογικά θα θέλει έναν μετασχηματιστή μόνο.

----------


## PCMan

Παιδιά η εγχείρηση πέτυχε!
Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια!

----------

patent61 (13-01-12)

----------


## Danza

Η εγχείρηση πέτυχε αλλά ο ασθενής τι απέγινε?

χαχα πλάκα κάνω! Μπράβο Νίκο! Αφού την επισκέυασες τώρα ξέρεις (και εμείς μαζί πλέον) πως να γλυτώνεις τα 7Ε για την καινούρια λάμπα  :Wink:

----------


## PCMan

> Η εγχείρηση πέτυχε αλλά ο ασθενής τι απέγινε?
> 
> χαχα πλάκα κάνω! Μπράβο Νίκο! Αφού την επισκέυασες τώρα ξέρεις (και εμείς μαζί πλέον) πως να γλυτώνεις τα 7Ε για την καινούρια λάμπα


7,49€ παρακαλώ...!
Τωρα που βρήκα και σχέδια, θα αναστήσω κιάλλες!

----------


## Danza

Με 0.10 λεπτά (?) που κοστίζει μια αντίσταση συμφέρει θα έλεγα! Προχώρα!

----------


## radioamateur

> Παιδιά η εγχείρηση πέτυχε!
> Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια!


Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να ασχοληθείς εμπορικά με το όλο θέμα... και εμένα έχουν αυτοκτονήσει no name λάμπες και κατέληξαν στην ανακύκλωση...

Συγχαρητήρια...!!!

----------


## PCMan

> Με 0.10 λεπτά (?) που κοστίζει μια αντίσταση συμφέρει θα έλεγα! Προχώρα!


0.04€(0.2€ οι 5) και η δίοδος δεν ξέρω(έχω ένα τσουβάλι)!




> Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να ασχοληθείς εμπορικά με  το όλο θέμα... και εμένα έχουν αυτοκτονήσει no name λάμπες και κατέληξαν  στην ανακύκλωση...
> 
> Συγχαρητήρια...!!!


Αυτό το σκέφτηκα... Το κύκλωμα είναι απλό και είναι σχεδόν παντου ίδιο. Λίγα πράγματα αλλάζουν. Οι λάμπες αυτές πάνε στην ανακύκλωση. Πολλές απο αυτές είναι εντάξει και το μόνο πρόβλημα τους είναι στην πλακέτα η οποία επισκευάζεται...
Να είχα καμια άκρη και να είχα πρόσβαση σε κουτια που έχουν τα μαγαζιά για ανακύκλωση καλά θα ήταν. Θα γέμιζα το σπίτι λάμπες οικονομίας :P

----------


## radioamateur

Να σου πω...

----------


## PCMan

> Να σου πω...


..πες μου!

----------


## radioamateur

Εννοω οτι συμφωνώ.. οτι τελικά ορισμένα προϊόντα επισκευάζονται εύκολα... Ο επιμένων νικά...

----------


## αθικτον

> Τι εννοείς? Να δουλέψει με 12V αντι για 220V?
> Υπάρχουν τέτοιες λάμπες. Λογικά θα θέλει έναν μετασχηματιστή μόνο.


Εννοω, πως υπαρχει τροπος,με μικρες αλλαγες στο πλακετακι να δεχεται απευθειας 12ν,φιλε Νικο.

Θα μου πεις για ποιο λογο,αφου υπαρχουν ετοιμες 12βολτες,ετσι απλα σε δουλεια να βρισκομαστε.

φιλικα Γιωργος.

----------


## FILMAN

> Εννοω, πως υπαρχει τροπος,με μικρες αλλαγες στο πλακετακι να δεχεται απευθειας 12ν,φιλε Νικο.
> 
> Θα μου πεις για ποιο λογο,αφου υπαρχουν ετοιμες 12βολτες,ετσι απλα σε δουλεια να βρισκομαστε.
> 
> φιλικα Γιωργος.


Θέλει μεγάλες αλλαγές διότι δεν θα έχεις έτοιμη την υψηλή τάση των 325V και θα πρέπει να την φτιάξεις.

----------


## αθικτον

Δεν εχω ασχοληθει για να ξερω ακριβως τι χρειαζεται απλως αναφερω κατι που αοριστα μου ειπε καποιος φιλος. Θα μπορουσε να ειναι μια καλη ευκαιρια για ψαξιμο,για οποιον εχει την ορεξη ν'ασχοληθει. Υπαρχουν ετοιμες λυχνιες που λειτουργουν απευθειας με 12ν. Αν ειχαμε ενα σχεδιο κι απ'αυτες θα μπορουσαμε να μελετησουμε τις ανομοιοτητες που παρουσιαζουν.

----------


## PCMan

> Δεν εχω ασχοληθει για να ξερω ακριβως τι χρειαζεται απλως αναφερω κατι που αοριστα μου ειπε καποιος φιλος. Θα μπορουσε να ειναι μια καλη ευκαιρια για ψαξιμο,για οποιον εχει την ορεξη ν'ασχοληθει. Υπαρχουν ετοιμες λυχνιες που λειτουργουν απευθειας με 12ν. Αν ειχαμε ενα σχεδιο κι απ'αυτες θα μπορουσαμε να μελετησουμε τις ανομοιοτητες που παρουσιαζουν.


Κάτι βρήκα.
http://freecircuitdiagram.com/2009/0...-lamp-circuit/
http://micinverters.blogspot.com/200...e543f89b891f05
http://www.electronicecircuits.com/e...-light-circuit
http://www.fieldlines.com/board/inde...ic,131265.html

Τα λινκ είναι τυχαία. Ούτε ξέρω αμα δουλεύουν ή άμα είναι αυτό που ψάχνουμε.

----------

αθικτον (15-01-12)

----------


## button

Εχω και εγω 2 λάμπες σαν αυτή http://www.electronicecircuits.com/w...0W-diagram.jpg
βεβαία πολλή μικρότερες δεν θυμάμαι τα χαρακτηριστικά

----------


## woodyeva

Λόγω δουλειάς στέλνω στην ανακύκλωση εκατοντάδες λάμπες το μήνα, βέβαια οικονομίας όχι πολλές. Θα αρχίσω να τις μαζεύω και θα το δημοσιεύσω, όσοι είναι κοντά στο Ελληνικό...

----------


## PCMan

> Λόγω δουλειάς στέλνω στην ανακύκλωση εκατοντάδες λάμπες το μήνα, βέβαια οικονομίας όχι πολλές. Θα αρχίσω να τις μαζεύω και θα το δημοσιεύσω, όσοι είναι κοντά στο Ελληνικό...


Έχω μια απορία. Παίρνεις χρήματα εσυ που δίνεις τις λάμπες στη ανακύκλωση?
Τι θα έλεγες σε κάποιον αν ερχόταν στο μαγαζί σου και σου ζητούσε τις λάμπες που έχεις για την ανακύκλωση?

----------


## Papas00zas

Σωστόόόόόός ο παίκτης! Τις λάμπες τις δίνουμε μεν, δε παίρνουμε τίποτα δε. Αν με όσα ανακυκλώσιμα έδιναν και κάτι, θα είχαν ανακυκλωθεί πολύ περισσότερα πράγματα. 
Π.χ να έδινε η ΑΦΗΣ επαναφορτιζόμενες μπαταρίες μαζί με φορτιστή σε όσους έδιναν μπαταρίες για ανακύκλωση ή κάτι παρόμοιο ως επιβράβευση, ας πούμε. Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσον γίνομαι κατανοητός.

----------


## woodyeva

προσωπικά όχι. Και ίσως να σας κεντρίσω λίγο, λέγοντας σας πως όταν αγοράζεις μία λάμπα πληρώνεις και τα έξοδα ανακύκλωσης της με ξεχωριστό φόρο από το φπα. Παρόλα αυτά, στηρίζω τη φωτοκύκλωση που εξ όσων γνωρίζω, δεν είναι κανένας πολιτικός ή μεγαλοκαρχαρίας του συστήματος μέσα...

----------


## PCMan

Άρα αμα πάω σε ένα κατάστημα και πω θέλω τις λάμπες δε θα μου πει μα μου. Ωραία.

----------


## button

> Παρόλα αυτά, στηρίζω τη φωτοκύκλωση που εξ όσων γνωρίζω, δεν είναι κανένας πολιτικός ή μεγαλοκαρχαρίας του συστήματος μέσα...


Ακόμα....

----------


## Papas00zas

> Άρα αμα πάω σε ένα κατάστημα και πω θέλω τις λάμπες δε θα μου πει μα μου. Ωραία.


Αν εννοείς να τις πάρεις από την ανακύκλωση, μάλλον δύσκολα.

----------


## PCMan

> Αν εννοείς να τις πάρεις από την ανακύκλωση, μάλλον δύσκολα.


Απο το κουτί που έχει πράγματα που θα δοθουν στην ανακύκλωση που βρίσκεται σε κάποιο κατάστημα εννοω

----------


## Danza

Δεν νομίζω να σου δώσουν μιας και το κατάστημα εισπράτει κάποιο κέρδος απο την ανακύκλωση με το πόσα τεμάχια επιστρέφει (καθώς τίποτα δεν γίνεται τσάμπα).......

Αλλά δεν χάνεις και τίποτα να κάνεις μια ερώτηση.........

----------


## woodyeva

Παιδια όχι. Τα καταστήματα δεν εισπράτουν τίποτα από ανακύκλωση, και με εξαίρεση κανένα στριμένο δε θα σας πουν όχι.

----------


## PCMan

Παιδιά μου έδωσαν 2 λάμπες οικονομίας 18W και ενώ τα έχω αλλάξει όλα σχεδόν απο μέσα, δεν λένε να ανάψουν.
Άρχισαν να ανάβουν μαζί πριν από 2 χρόνια για 18 ώρες την μέρα και κάηκαν με διαφορά 1 βδομάδας. Η μία έσβησε έτσι απλά, και η άλλη τρεμόπαιζε αρκετή ώρα μέχρι να ανάψει. Στο τέλος άναψε αλλά μετά από λίγες μέρες κάηκε.

Στην μία βρήκα καμένη την αντίσταση που λέγαμε την προηγούμενη φορά, τα δύο mje150001 καμμένα (το ένα σκασμένο) και σχεδόν τις μισές αντιστάσεις. Άλλαξα τις αντιστάσεις και τα mje με mje150003.
Στην άλλη δεν βρήκα τίποτα καμένο... Όλα φαίνονται οκ. Παρ όλα αυτά, άλλαξα προληπτικά τα δύο mje150001 (με mje150003).

Πέρασα ξανά τις κολλήσεις σε όλες τις επαφές και έλεγξα όλους τους πυκνωτές. Όλα φαίνονται εντάξει και στις τιμές που πρέπει να είναι. Όταν όμως τις βάζω να ανάψουν τότε δεν ανάβουν.. 
Η λάμπα είναι κάτασπρη. Δεν έχει μαυρίλες πάνω και το κάθε πηνίο της έχει 12Ω αντίσταση.

Κάτι απ τα δύο φταίει.
Πως θα ελέγξω την λάμπα?
Πως θα ελέγξω το μπαλάστ?

----------


## FILMAN

Ποιο μπάλαστ;

----------


## PCMan

> Ποιο μπάλαστ;


Αυτή την πλακέτα που έχει μέσα λέω

----------


## PCMan

> Αυτή την πλακέτα που έχει μέσα λέω


Κάποιος να μου πει πως θα τσεκάρω ποιό απ τα δύο έχει πρόβλημα?

----------


## The Professor

http://www.en-genius.net/includes/files/col_081307.pdf

Οδηγος επισκευης λαμπων οικονομίας.Λιγα πραματα λεει ...

----------


## stafidas

Καλησπέρα παιδιά,
άνοιξα μια λάμπα οικονομίας και στο ένα πηνίο της λάμπας μετράω 4,9Ω ενώ στο άλλο άπειρη. Επίσης η λάμπα είναι λίγο μαυρισμένη...
Nα φανταστώ ότι πάει για πέταμα? Και αν τελικά η λάμπα σαν λάμπα πάει για πέταμα, μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω το υπόλοιπο κομάτι (πλακέτα και ντουί) και να κολήσω μερικά LEDs πάνω?

----------


## FILMAN

Μπορείς να την ανάψεις με εφαρμογή υψηλής τάσης (χωρίς προθέρμανση)

----------

klik (14-05-12)

----------


## spirakos

Δε διαβασα ολα το νημα, απαντω στο 1ο ποστ
Εχω δοκιμασει σε 4 ιδιες λαμπες που ειχαν καει να βαλω το κυκλωμα απο 2 αλλες ιδιες
Και στις 4 ειχε καει η λαμπα και το κυκλωμα αθικτο
Τωρα βαζοντας το κυκλωμα των καμμενων στις καινουργιες, δουλεψαν μια χαρα
Τωρα αν ευθυνεται το κυκλωμα που καηκαν οι λαμπες ή ηταν ελλατωματικες εξ αρχης, δε το γνωριζω

----------


## PCMan

> Μπορείς να την ανάψεις με εφαρμογή υψηλής τάσης (χωρίς προθέρμανση)


Για δώσε περισσότερες πληροφορίες.. Που βρίσκω υψηλή τάση?

----------


## FILMAN

Τι πάει να πει πού βρίσκεις; Προφανώς δεν πας σε ένα μαγαζί και λες στον πωλητή "Πιάσε μου μια υψηλή τάση"! Βρες κάποιο κύκλωμα τροφοδοσίας μικρών λαμπών φθορισμού χωρίς προθέρμανση (π.χ. κανένα φωτιστικό ασφαλείας της πλάκας) και βάλτο στη λάμπα.

----------


## PCMan

> Τι πάει να πει πού βρίσκεις; Προφανώς δεν πας σε ένα μαγαζί και λες στον πωλητή "Πιάσε μου μια υψηλή τάση"! Βρες κάποιο κύκλωμα τροφοδοσίας μικρών λαμπών φθορισμού χωρίς προθέρμανση (π.χ. κανένα φωτιστικό ασφαλείας της πλάκας) και βάλτο στη λάμπα.


Αυτό εννοούσα. Με ποιό τρόπο μπορώ να παράγω υψηλή τάση.

Αν είναι με προθέρμανση τι αλλάζει. Και πως καταλαβαίνω αν είναι με προθέρμανση ή όχι το κύκλωμα?
Άμα  το κοτσάρω σε κανονικό ballast με starter που ανάβει t8 λάμπες, δε γίνεται? Πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να είναι ηλεκτρονικό?

----------


## FILMAN

Αν υπάρχει προθέρμανση στο σύστημα θα έχεις 4 καλώδια που πηγαίνουν στη λάμπα, αν δεν έχει προθέρμανση θα έχει μόνο 2 καλώδια προς τη λάμπα (1 σε κάθε άκρο της).

----------


## PCMan

> Αν υπάρχει προθέρμανση στο σύστημα θα έχεις 4 καλώδια που πηγαίνουν στη λάμπα, αν δεν έχει προθέρμανση θα έχει μόνο 2 καλώδια προς τη λάμπα (1 σε κάθε άκρο της).


Μπορείς να μου το εξηγήσεις λίγο παραπάνω? Τι διαφορά έχει το ηλεκτρονικό Ballast με ένα κανονικό+starter? και τα δύο βγάζουν 4 καλώδια. Επίσης και η t8 και η οικονομίας έχουν 4 ακίδες.

----------


## FILMAN

Το συμβατικό ballast δεν είναι τίποτα περισσότερο από ένα πηνίο. Το ηλεκτρονικό είναι ένα ολόκληρο παλμοτροφοδοτικό. Οι λάμπες έχουν την ίδια κατασκευή, ένα νήμα πυρακτώσεως σε κάθε τους άκρη.

----------


## PCMan

> Το συμβατικό ballast δεν είναι τίποτα περισσότερο από ένα πηνίο. Το ηλεκτρονικό είναι ένα ολόκληρο παλμοτροφοδοτικό. Οι λάμπες έχουν την ίδια κατασκευή, ένα νήμα πυρακτώσεως σε κάθε τους άκρη.


Ναι αλλά απ'ότι καταλαβαίνω κάνουν την ίδια δουλειά?
Η προθέρμανση ποιά είναι σε αυτά τα δύο διαφορετικά ballast? Ή υπάρχει και στα δύο και στο μόνο που δεν υπάρχει είναι το φωτιστικό ασφαλείας που είπες? Και γιατί είναι απαραίτητο να μην υπάρχει για να ανάψουμε μια τέτοια λάμπα?

----------


## FILMAN

> Ναι αλλά απ'ότι καταλαβαίνω κάνουν την ίδια δουλειά?


Αν εννοείς ότι ανάβουν λάμπες, ναι!



> Η προθέρμανση ποιά είναι σε αυτά τα δύο διαφορετικά ballast?


Το ρεύμα που διαρρέει τα νήματα της λάμπας κατά την έναυση.



> Ή υπάρχει  και στα δύο και στο μόνο που δεν υπάρχει είναι το φωτιστικό ασφαλείας  που είπες?


Υπάρχουν και ηλεκτρονικά ballast χωρίς προθέρμανση.



> Και γιατί είναι απαραίτητο να μην υπάρχει για να ανάψουμε μια  τέτοια λάμπα?


Επειδή το ένα απ' τα δύο νήματα της λάμπας σου είναι καμμένο!

----------


## PCMan

> Επειδή το ένα απ' τα δύο νήματα της λάμπας σου είναι καμμένο!


Εννοείς ότι αν το ένα απο τα δύο νήματα είναι καμμένο, τότε αν έχω ballast με προθέρμανση, η λάμπα δεν θα ανάψει?


Αυτή η προθέρμανση είναι η καθυστέρηση του ανάματος, το τρέμουλο μέχρι να ανάψει ή ο χρόνος που κάνει από τότε που την ανάβουμε μέχρι να ζεσταθεί και να αποδώσει το 100% της φωτεινότητας της?




> Υπάρχουν και ηλεκτρονικά ballast χωρίς προθέρμανση.


Άρα εννοείς ότι όλα τα απλά ballast είναι χωρίς προθέρμανση? Δηλαδή απλό ballast έχει μέσα το φωτιστικό ασφαλείας?

Γιατί δεν καταλαβαίνω τι μου λες?  :Hammer:  Είναι σαν να μου λες να λύσω γρίφους στα κινέζικα!  :Tongue2:

----------


## klik

> Εννοείς ότι αν το ένα απο τα δύο νήματα είναι καμμένο, τότε αν έχω ballast με προθέρμανση, η λάμπα δεν θα ανάψει?


εφόσον θέλει προθέρμανση και το νήμα (αντίσταση προθέρμανσης) είναι κομμένο πως θα προθερμανθεί ώστε να έρθει το αέριο σε κατάσταση ιονισμού;
 Αρα δεν θα ανάψει ή θα "παλέψει" πολύ το ballast μέχρι να καταφέρει να την ανάψει και πάντα με αμφίβολα αποτελέσματα.




> Αυτή η προθέρμανση είναι η καθυστέρηση του ανάματος, το τρέμουλο μέχρι να ανάψει ή ο χρόνος που κάνει από τότε που την ανάβουμε μέχρι να ζεσταθεί και να αποδώσει το 100% της φωτεινότητας της?


όχι δεν είναι αυτό, αλλά συμβαίνει τότε (μέχρι να έρθουν οι κατάλληλες συνθήκες για να ανάψει).





> Άρα εννοείς ότι όλα τα απλά ballast είναι χωρίς προθέρμανση?


 τα απλά, αφήνουν ρεύμα να διαρρέει μέσα από τα νήματα και μέσω του στάρτερ για την προθέρμανση. Αρα τα απλά ballast γενικά έχουν προθέρμανση (π.χ. τα συνηθισμένα φωτιστικά με το πηνίο και το στάρτερ).
 Να τονίσω ότι δεν είναι όλα τα ηλεκτρονικά μπαλάστ χωρίς προθέρμανση, ούτε όλα τα απλά με προθέρμανση.
 Αν η λάμπα συνδέεται με δυο ακίδες (μια από κάθε πλευρά) τότε δεν χρησιμοποιείται προθέρμανση.




> Δηλαδή απλό ballast έχει μέσα το φωτιστικό ασφαλείας?


 οχι




> Γιατί δεν καταλαβαίνω τι μου λες?  Είναι σαν να μου λες να λύσω γρίφους στα κινέζικα!


Μένεις ετεξεταστέος! (στα κινέζικα) :Biggrin:

----------

FILMAN (15-05-12)

----------


## agis68

Kαλησπέρα σε όλη τη παρέα...Εχω ασχοληθεί κατα καιρους με τις λάμπες είτε νεον ειτε οικονομικές. Δοκιμαζα τα πολύπλοκα κυκλωματα των χαλασμενων λαμπων και μετά πειραματίστικα για να δω πόσο πιο απλά μπορούν να γίνουν...ετσι κατέληξα σε ένα κύκλωμα απλό με 6 υλικά που ειναι 3 διπλά υλικά

2Χ 330n πολυεστερικους
2Χ 100 Οhm 1W
2X 4007 diode

σκεφτείτε λίγο πως με αυτά τα 6 υλικά αναβουν λαμπες νεον...4waττ και 8watt



μπορεί να γίνει? θελω απαντήσεις...και αιτιολόγηση




uvlampcircuit.JPG2 παράλληλοι  πυκνωτές και 2 αντιπαραλληλες διοδοι με 2 αντιστάσεις των 100Οhm μπορούν να οδηγήσουν μια λαμπα 4 W

----------


## xkosm

> ...ετσι κατέληξα σε ένα κύκλωμα απλό με 6 υλικά που ειναι 3 διπλά υλικά


Αφου κατεληξες σε καποιο κυκλωμα δειξτο και σε μας.





> uvlampcircuit.JPG2 παράλληλοι  πυκνωτές και 2 αντιπαραλληλες διοδοι με 2 αντιστάσεις των 100Οhm μπορούν να οδηγήσουν μια λαμπα 4 W



Ευχαριστω Αγι πολυ καλη δουλεια, με τοσα λιγα υλικα να αναβεις μια λαμπα 4w!

Το φως που βγαζει η λαμπα ειναι καλο; μήπως τρεμοσβηνει;

----------


## PCMan

> εφόσον θέλει προθέρμανση και το νήμα (αντίσταση προθέρμανσης) είναι κομμένο πως θα προθερμανθεί ώστε να έρθει το αέριο σε κατάσταση ιονισμού;
>  Αρα δεν θα ανάψει ή θα "παλέψει" πολύ το ballast μέχρι να καταφέρει να την ανάψει και πάντα με αμφίβολα αποτελέσματα.
> 
> 
> όχι δεν είναι αυτό, αλλά συμβαίνει τότε (μέχρι να έρθουν οι κατάλληλες συνθήκες για να ανάψει).
> 
> 
>    τα απλά, αφήνουν ρεύμα να διαρρέει μέσα από τα νήματα και μέσω του στάρτερ για την προθέρμανση. Αρα τα απλά ballast γενικά έχουν προθέρμανση (π.χ. τα συνηθισμένα φωτιστικά με το πηνίο και το στάρτερ).
>  Να τονίσω ότι δεν είναι όλα τα ηλεκτρονικά μπαλάστ χωρίς προθέρμανση, ούτε όλα τα απλά με προθέρμανση.
> ...


Ωραία μέχρι εδώ. Δεν κατάλαβα όμως, για ποιό λόγο πρέπει να βάλω στην λάμπα (που θέλω να δοκιμάσω αν είναι καμμένη) κύκλωμα που να μην έχει προθέρμανση, αφού πρέπει να προθερμανθεί πρώτα, αλλιώς δε θα ανάψει η θα ανάψει δύσκολα.

ΥΓ. Μπορείτε να με βρίζετε όσο μου απαντάτε, δεν έχω πρόβλημα!  :Tongue2:

----------


## καπιστρι

Πρεπει να βαλεις κυκλωμα που να μην εχει προθερμανση, επειδη εσυ ετσι κιαλλιως ΔΕΝ μπορει να προθερμανεις ΚΑΙ τα δυο νηματα.
ΟΧΙ δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να προθερμανθει πρωτα για να αναψει σωστα. Με προθερμανση , αρκει μαι ταση 400-500βολτ που την δεινει το σταρτερ σε συνδιασμο με το μπαλαστ (το ασπρο πηνειο που μοιαζει με μετασχηματιστη ). Μετα το αναμα , αρκει η χαμηλοτερη ταση του δικτυου απο μονη της, να αναγκαζει την λαμπα να μεινει αναμενη.

Χωρις προθερμανση, χρησιμοποιουμε μια πολυ μεγαλυτερη ταση της ταξης των 800-1500βολτ,-εξαρταται απο την ισχυ της λαμπας- που αυτη η μεγαλη ταση , ειναι στην πραξη καποιοι παλμοι υψηλης τασης, απαραιτητοι για το κρυο ξεκινημα. Μετα το αναμα, αρκει η ταση των 300 βολτ του δικτυου.

----------

FILMAN (15-05-12)

----------


## stafidas

> Πρεπει να βαλεις κυκλωμα που να μην εχει προθερμανση, επειδη εσυ ετσι κιαλλιως ΔΕΝ μπορει να προθερμανεις ΚΑΙ τα δυο νηματα.
> ΟΧΙ δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να προθερμανθει πρωτα για να αναψει σωστα. Με προθερμανση , αρκει μαι ταση 400-500βολτ που την δεινει το σταρτερ σε συνδιασμο με το μπαλαστ (το ασπρο πηνειο που μοιαζει με μετασχηματιστη ). Μετα το αναμα , αρκει η χαμηλοτερη ταση του δικτυου απο μονη της, να αναγκαζει την λαμπα να μεινει αναμενη.
> 
> Χωρις προθερμανση, χρησιμοποιουμε μια πολυ μεγαλυτερη ταση της ταξης των 800-1500βολτ,-εξαρταται απο την ισχυ της λαμπας- που αυτη η μεγαλη ταση , ειναι στην πραξη καποιοι παλμοι υψηλης τασης, απαραιτητοι για το κρυο ξεκινημα. Μετα το αναμα, αρκει η ταση των 300 βολτ του δικτυου.


Ωραίος!! Είχα και εγώ τις ίδιες απορίες όπως και ο Νίκος (PCman) αλλά ήμουν εκτός για λίγες μέρες και δεν είχα γράψει κάποιο post...
Βέβαια τώρα μου δημιουργήθηκε μια ακόμα απορία. Γιάννη... αν θυμάμαι καλά (εσύ πρέπει να ήσουν) είχες γράψει σε ένα άλλο post ότι βραχυκυκλώνοντας τα 2 καλώδια από τα πηνία (όχι τα πηνία μεταξύ τους) μπορείς να "επισκευάσεις" την λάμπα. Εκεί... τι συμβαίνει...? Ακυρώνεις τα πηνία αλλά πως αναβει τελικά η λάμπα? Πως βρίσκεις υψηλή τάση στο κυκλωματάκι που έχει ο οικονομικός λαμπτήρας?

(θα ψάξω να βρω το post για το οποιο μιλάω και θα κάνω edit για να το βάλω εδώ)

edit: το βρήκα,

Μιλαω για το post #29 σε αυτό το link:
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...t=59782&page=3

ΚΟΛΠΟ: σχεδον ολες οι καμενες λαμπες επισκευαζοντε.   Ειδικα οι λαμπες  φθορισμου με ηλεκτρονικο σταρτερ,(ιδια τεχνολογια με αυτες τις μπαγιονετ  και βιδωτες οικονομικου τυπου, μονο το σχημα του τυπωμενου  αλλαζει),οταν καει η λαμπα (καμενα τα νηματα που κοκκινιζουν στα ακρα  δεξια και αριστερα, εκει που μαυριζουν οι λαμπες),τοτε τις επισκευαζεις  απλα τυλιγοντας μερικες σπειρες συρμα στους ακροδεκτες των νηματων,  βραχυκυκλωνοντας τους.
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ενα βραχυκυκλωμα στην αριστερη μερια, και αλλο διαφορετικο απο  το πρωτο,στην δεξια μερια. ΟΧΙ την αριστερη με την δεξια μεταξυ τους
Αν δουλεψει, που μαλλον αυτο θα γινει, τοτε η λαμπα δεν ξανακαιγεται ποτε.

----------


## PCMan

Εμένα με καλύψατε! Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις και την ανοχή!

----------


## agis68

> Αφου κατεληξες σε καποιο κυκλωμα δειξτο και σε μας.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ευχαριστω Αγι πολυ καλη δουλεια, με τοσα λιγα υλικα να αναβεις μια λαμπα 4w!
> 
> Το φως που βγαζει η λαμπα ειναι καλο; μήπως τρεμοσβηνει;


ευχαριστώ...οχι δουλευει μια χαρα και για καιρό αρκετό...τις χρησιμοποιώ για να φωτίζω τα βιτρω που φτιάχνω και αν εβαζα κυκλωμα του εμπορίου θα επρεπε για 2-3λάμπες να δίνω ενα σωρό λεφτά...μια μερα επαιζα με το 220 (περίεργο) και βρήκα αυτή τη λύση...αν βάλεις 470n μπορεις να ανάψεις μεγαλύτερες λαμπες πχ 8W αλλά μια φορά το εκανα....

----------


## FILMAN

Άγη, με ένα μόνο πυκνωτή σε σειρά δεν ανάβει;

----------


## spirakos

> ΚΟΛΠΟ: σχεδον ολες οι καμενες λαμπες επισκευαζοντε.   Ειδικα οι λαμπες  φθορισμου με ηλεκτρονικο σταρτερ,(ιδια τεχνολογια με αυτες τις μπαγιονετ  και βιδωτες οικονομικου τυπου, μονο το σχημα του τυπωμενου  αλλαζει),οταν καει η λαμπα (καμενα τα νηματα που κοκκινιζουν στα ακρα  δεξια και αριστερα, εκει που μαυριζουν οι λαμπες),τοτε τις επισκευαζεις  απλα τυλιγοντας μερικες σπειρες συρμα στους ακροδεκτες των νηματων,  βραχυκυκλωνοντας τους.
> ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ενα βραχυκυκλωμα στην αριστερη μερια, και αλλο διαφορετικο απο  το πρωτο,στην δεξια μερια. ΟΧΙ την αριστερη με την δεξια μεταξυ τους
> Αν δουλεψει, που μαλλον αυτο θα γινει, τοτε η λαμπα δεν ξανακαιγεται ποτε.


Tα 2 νεα ακρα που προκυπτουν τα τροφοδοτεις με τα 230?
Οταν λες τυλιγεις μερικες σπειρες...δεν αρκει ενα απλο βραχυκυλκωμα?

----------


## agis68

> Άγη, με ένα μόνο πυκνωτή σε σειρά δεν ανάβει;


βαζω διπλό γιατι πρεπει να συνδεθουν με τα διοδια...αυτό που εχω δοκιμάσει ειναι διαφορες τιμές πυκνωτών και αντιστάσεων για διαφορετικά watt λαμπων...αυτή ειναι η καλυτερη και αποτελεσματικότερη λυση....την χρησιμοποιώ εδώ και 12 χρόνια!!! σκεψου οτι τις βαζω σε βιτρω που πουλάω και κανεις δεν εχει παραπονεθεί....

----------


## FILMAN

Οι δίοδοι τί κάνουν; Ελπίζω όχι ανόρθωση, διότι αν δώσεις συνεχές στη λάμπα θα διαπιστώσεις ότι μετά από κάποια ώρα λειτουργίας θα αρχίσει σιγά - σιγά να σκοτεινιάζει το ένα άκρο της ώσπου τελικά θα σβήσει. Πιστεύω πως και με ένα σκέτο πυκνωτή σε σειρά θα έκανες δουλειά.

----------


## stafidas

> Tα 2 νεα ακρα που προκυπτουν τα τροφοδοτεις με τα 230?
> Οταν λες τυλιγεις μερικες σπειρες...δεν αρκει ενα απλο βραχυκυλκωμα?


Δεν ξέρω... κι εγώ απορία το έχω. Αυτή η παράγραφος που έγραψα είναι από το μήνυμα του καπιστρι (έχω και link στο σχετικό μου post) και θα ήθελα να μας το εξηγήσει αν είναι εύκολο...

----------


## FILMAN

Ποτέ δεν εφαρμόζεις 230V κατευθείαν στη λάμπα μεταξύ οποιωνδήποτε σημείων της! Προφανώς εννοεί ότι βραχυκυκλώνει το καμμένο νήμα για να ξαναδουλέψει το κύκλωμα.

----------


## lemon

Δεν ξέρω αλλά αυτό το φιάσκο με τις λάμπες οικονομίας δεν έχει προηγούμενο. Καίγονται το ίδιο εύκολα όπως οι παλαιές απλές και το χειρότερο κοστίζουν πολλαπλάσια.
Δεν αντιλέγω ότι υπάρχουν διαφορές στην ποιότητα των ηλεκτρονικών μερών, αλλά ο μέσος καταναλωτής με το που θα καεί, θα σιχτιρίσει και απλά θα την αντικαστήσει...κάτι ήξεραν για την περιβόητη ενεργειακή σπατάλη οι εταιρίες!

----------


## PCMan

> Δεν ξέρω αλλά αυτό το φιάσκο με τις λάμπες οικονομίας δεν έχει προηγούμενο. Καίγονται το ίδιο εύκολα όπως οι παλαιές απλές και το χειρότερο κοστίζουν πολλαπλάσια.
> Δεν αντιλέγω ότι υπάρχουν διαφορές στην ποιότητα των ηλεκτρονικών μερών, αλλά ο μέσος καταναλωτής με το που θα καεί, θα σιχτιρίσει και απλά θα την αντικαστήσει...κάτι ήξεραν για την περιβόητη ενεργειακή σπατάλη οι εταιρίες!


Δεν έχεις δίκιο.
Αν πάρεις επώνυμη μάρκα(philips-osram-sylvania-samsung) δεν πρόκειται να καεί πριν τις ώρες που γράφει στο κουτί. Αν πάρεις από την κυρα μαρίκα μια ότι να ναι μάρκα ή ανώνυμη, είναι λογικότατο να καεί.
3-7ευρά κάνουν. Ανάλογα τι θα πάρεις και απο που. Παραπάνω σε κλέβουν και για τις μεν και για τις δε λάμπες.

----------


## error

Και εμένα φιάσκο μου φαίνεται.... Και οι καλές μάρκες καίγονται πολύ γρήγορα. Ιδίως σε δωμάτιο που αναβοσβήνουν συχνά τα φώτα...μπορεί και μόνο μερικούς μήνες. Καμία σχέση με τα υποσχόμενα... 
Από όλες τις οικονομικές που έχω αγοράσει μόνο 2 (!!!) ήταν πραγματικά οικονομικές...άντεξαν δηλαδή τα αναμενόμενα . ( η μια είναι και άγνωστη (σε εμένα)μάρκα!)

----------


## p.gabr

παιδια δεν θα το πιστεψετε
εχω παρει για το σαλονι στους 2 πολυελαιους απο το ικεα 
παιρνει ο  καθε ενας οκτω λαμπες και εχω βαλει απο 4 στον καθε ενα στην( μικρη) σκαλα

εεεε, λοιπον οταν αναβουν δεν δουλειει το tv controlllllll
και ειχα σπασει ενα γιατι δεν ειχα καταλαβει τι φταιει

----------


## MacGyver

> παιδια δεν θα το πιστεψετε
> εχω παρει για το σαλονι στους 2 πολυελαιους απο το ικεα 
> παιρνει ο  καθε ενας οκτω λαμπες και εχω βαλει απο 4 στον καθε ενα στην( μικρη) σκαλα
> 
> εεεε, λοιπον οταν αναβουν δεν δουλειει το tv controlllllll
> και ειχα σπασει ενα γιατι δεν ειχα καταλαβει τι φταιει


Η λάμπα φθορίου (με την όποια μορφή) για μένα έχει ένα μεγάλο κακό!
Εκπέμπει παλλόμενο φως (50HZ) σε αντίθεση με τις λάμπες νήματος, που λόγω της αδράνειας (θέρμανση νήματος) εκπέμπουν σταθερό φως.
Μήπως όταν μπαίνετε σε μεγάλα καταστήματα σας πονάει το κεφάλι ;
Εμένα πολύ!
 Σκεφτήκατε ποτέ (εκτός από τις τιμές) , τι άλλο μπορεί να φταίει;
Η λάμπες οικονομίας που έχεις, εκπέμπουν και στο υπέρυθρο φάσμα, και μάλιστα με διαμόρφωση 50 κύκλων AM, οπότε φέρνουν τον δέκτη υπερύθρων στον κορεσμό, γιαυτό και τυφλώνει το τηλεκοντρόλ σου.

----------


## PCMan

> παιδια δεν θα το πιστεψετε
> εχω παρει για το σαλονι στους 2 πολυελαιους απο το ικεα 
> παιρνει ο  καθε ενας οκτω λαμπες και εχω βαλει απο 4 στον καθε ενα στην( μικρη) σκαλα
> 
> εεεε, λοιπον οταν αναβουν δεν δουλειει το tv controlllllll
> και ειχα σπασει ενα γιατι δεν ειχα καταλαβει τι φταιει


Λογικό είναι. Εξηγεί ο από πάνω!

Αυτό γίνεται όταν η τηλεόραση σου είναι μάπα, ή δεν έχει τα κατάλληλα φίλτρα ο δέκτης υπερύθρων της.

----------


## FILMAN

> Η λάμπα φθορίου (με την όποια μορφή) για μένα έχει ένα μεγάλο κακό!
> Εκπέμπει παλλόμενο φως (50HZ) σε αντίθεση με τις λάμπες νήματος, που λόγω της αδράνειας (θέρμανση νήματος) εκπέμπουν σταθερό φως.
> Μήπως όταν μπαίνετε σε μεγάλα καταστήματα σας πονάει το κεφάλι ;
> Εμένα πολύ!
>  Σκεφτήκατε ποτέ (εκτός από τις τιμές) , τι άλλο μπορεί να φταίει;
> Η λάμπες οικονομίας που έχεις, εκπέμπουν και στο υπέρυθρο φάσμα, και μάλιστα με διαμόρφωση 50 κύκλων AM, οπότε φέρνουν τον δέκτη υπερύθρων στον κορεσμό, γιαυτό και τυφλώνει το τηλεκοντρόλ σου.


Στηβ, οι λάμπες φθορισμού που εκπέμπουν παλλόμενο φως 50Hz είναι αυτές που τροφοδοτούνται *με συμβατικά σιδηρομαγνητικά ballasts.* Όσες τροφοδοτούνται με ηλεκτρονικά ballasts (αυτό ισχύει για *όλες* τις λάμπες οικονομίας) λειτουργούν σε συχνότητα μερικών δεκάδων kHz. Τώρα αν έτυχε οι λάμπες του Παναγιώτη να δουλεύουν στα 36kHz και το τηλεχειριστήριο της τηλεόρασής του δουλεύει κι αυτό στην ίδια συχνότητα (π.χ. PHILIPS με κώδικα RC5), ο δέκτης IR είδε ισχυρή ακτινοβολία στην παραπάνω συχνότητα και μείωσε αυτόματα την ευαισθησία του, με αποτέλεσμα τα σήματα του τηλεχειριστηρίου να λαμβάνονται πολύ ασθενή και να μην αποκωδικοποιούνται.

----------


## αλπινιστης

> να δουλεύουν στα 36kHz και το τηλεχειριστήριο της τηλεόρασής του δουλεύει κι αυτό στην ίδια συχνότητα (π.χ. PHILIPS με κώδικα RC5),


Αληθεια Φιλιππε, οταν δεν λειτουργεις σαν την 30τομη εγκυκλοπαιδεια της ηλεκτρονικης, τι δουλεια κανεις???

----------

kaptenlouna (31-05-12)

----------


## Panoss

> Αληθεια Φιλιππε, οταν δεν λειτουργεις σαν την 30τομη εγκυκλοπαιδεια της ηλεκτρονικης, τι δουλεια κανεις???


Brittanica  :Biggrin: .

----------


## αθικτον

> παιδια δεν θα το πιστεψετε
> εχω παρει για το σαλονι στους 2 πολυελαιους απο το ικεα 
> παιρνει ο  καθε ενας οκτω λαμπες και εχω βαλει απο 4 στον καθε ενα στην( μικρη) σκαλα
> 
> εεεε, λοιπον οταν αναβουν δεν δουλειει το tv controlllllll
> και ειχα σπασει ενα γιατι δεν ειχα καταλαβει τι φταιει


Καλημερα φιλε Παναγιωτη. 
Τα απιθανα εως περιεργα γεγονοτα,δεν ειναι τυχαια,ειναι καθορισμενα να γινουν. (οπως και καθορισμενο ηταν να βρεις την αιτια).

Ειδες πως λεγεται ο νεος πρωθυπουργος;

φιλικα,Γεωργιος (αθικτον).

----------


## FILMAN

> Αληθεια Φιλιππε, οταν δεν λειτουργεις σαν την 30τομη εγκυκλοπαιδεια της ηλεκτρονικης, τι δουλεια κανεις???


Πάντα δηλαδή εεε;  :Lol: 




> Καλημερα φιλε Παναγιωτη. 
> Τα απιθανα εως περιεργα γεγονοτα,δεν ειναι τυχαια,ειναι καθορισμενα να γινουν. (οπως και καθορισμενο ηταν να βρεις την αιτια).


Επειδή έχω δει πολλές φορές να το λες αυτό, αυτή σου η πεποίθηση είναι πέρα για πέρα λάθος. Αλήθεια, αν αρρωστήσω γιατί να πάρω φάρμακα για να γίνω καλά; Αφού αν είναι να γίνω καλά θα γίνω, και μάλιστα στον ίδιο χρόνο. Ή γιατί να φοράω ζώνη ασφαλείας ή κράνος; Αφού αν είναι να σκοτωθώ θα σκοτωθώ.

----------


## αθικτον

> Επειδή έχω δει πολλές φορές να το λες αυτό, αυτή σου η πεποίθηση είναι πέρα για πέρα λάθος. Αλήθεια, αν αρρωστήσω γιατί να πάρω φάρμακα για να γίνω καλά; Αφού αν είναι να γίνω καλά θα γίνω, και μάλιστα στον ίδιο χρόνο. Ή γιατί να φοράω ζώνη ασφαλείας ή κράνος; Αφού αν είναι να σκοτωθώ θα σκοτωθώ.


Βλεπω φιλε φιλιππε οτι δεν αποδεχεσαι τη μοιρα.

Επιτρεψε μου να σου πω δυο λογια:
Το γραμμενο "ζυγιζεται" απο πολλους παραγοντες,οποτε ισως ειναι καθορισμενο να χτυπησεις λιγο,οχι να σκοτωθεις,γι'αυτο υπαρχει το κρανος.

Αν παλι το ζυγισμα βγει πολυ βαρυ,τοτε απλα την ημερα εκεινη θα ξεχασεις το κρανος,οσο κι αν προσπαθησεις να μη συμβει.

Για τον ιδιο λογο υπαρχουν και τα φαρμακα αλλα οχι για ολες τις ασθενειες ετσι;

Μην απορριπτεις λοιπον κατι ,χωρις συζητηση.

----------


## klik

Τη θεωρία του χάους την έχεις ακούσει;
Αν είναι να κερδίσω το λότο, θα το κερδίσω; 

  Παρόλο που δεν παίζω;  :Biggrin:

----------


## FILMAN

> Βλεπω φιλε φιλιππε οτι δεν αποδεχεσαι τη μοιρα.
> 
> Επιτρεψε μου να σου πω δυο λογια:
> Το γραμμενο "ζυγιζεται" απο πολλους παραγοντες,οποτε ισως ειναι καθορισμενο να χτυπησεις λιγο,οχι να σκοτωθεις,γι'αυτο υπαρχει το κρανος.
> 
> Αν παλι το ζυγισμα βγει πολυ βαρυ,τοτε απλα την ημερα εκεινη θα ξεχασεις το κρανος,οσο κι αν προσπαθησεις να μη συμβει.
> 
> Για τον ιδιο λογο υπαρχουν και τα φαρμακα αλλα οχι για ολες τις ασθενειες ετσι;
> 
> Μην απορριπτεις λοιπον κατι ,χωρις συζητηση.


Δεν υπάρχει ούτε μοίρα ούτε γραμμένο. Με αυτή τη λογική ο φονιάς πρέπει να αφήνεται ελεύθερος, αφού αν δεν δολοφονούσε το θύμα πάλι αυτό θα πέθαινε με άλλο τρόπο και μάλιστα την ίδια στιγμή. Αν ασχολείσαι με τα ρεύματα και δεν προσέχεις το ρεύμα θα σε χτυπήσει 10 φορές, αν προσέχεις θα σε χτυπήσει 1. Αυτό δεν είναι μοίρα ούτε γραμμένο. Και ο άλλος που δεν ασχολείται καθόλου με το ρεύμα, δεν θα τον χτυπήσει ποτέ.

----------


## αλπινιστης

Και επιστρεφω στο τοπικ για μια επισκευη λαμπας οικονομιας. Σε γειτονικο σπιτι μου ζητησαν να κοιταξω το φωτιστικο γιατι η λαμπα αναβοσβηνει. Βαζοντας μια αλλη λαμπα, το φωτιστικο δουλεψε κανονικα οποτε ειπα να πειραματιστω με την εν λογω λαμπα. Αφου αναβοσβηνε σκεφτηκα κανεναν πυκνωτη η καμια κακη κολληση. Αφου την ανοιξα ειδα οτι τα συρματα της λαμπας ηταν συνδεδεμενα σε 4 πινακια με στριφταρι. Τα κολλησα και....   (δεν μπορω να πω οτι κουραστηκα κιολας!)
IMAG0259.jpgIMAG0261.jpg

----------

